# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Дозапись cd-r

## NOT Alive

Народ! Не получается дозаписать cd-r мультиссесия включена, neuro (6.6.0.14) уже переустанавливал, привод dvd+rw pioneer (новый) В чем проблемаИ?

----------


## yura2603

> Народ! Не получается дозаписать cd-r мультиссесия включена, neuro (6.6.0.14) уже переустанавливал, привод dvd+rw pioneer (новый) В чем проблемаИ?


если вначале писал 7-ой нерой то не получится  :)

----------

